# How Do You Hook Up Sewer Hoses For Dual Tank Setup?



## midlifecamper

I am a big fan of the Rhino brand of sewer hoses, and I'm assuming I know how to hook up the 2 waste ports on the 312BH but I don't like to assume so I figured I'd ask. Do I connect a 5' sewer hose to each port and then use a Y connector into the normal 15' sewer hose? This means I would need 3 hoses and a Y connector, is that right?

5' sewer hose extension (2)









Wye adapter









15' sewer hose









Thanks for any guidance.

-Brandon


----------



## Justman

Sounds like a good setup to me. The only thing you may want to do is to install a gate valve on either end of the Y connector to keep waste from flowing back along the pipe you are not emptying. Either that, or just make sure you have a good incline to your source ends to keep the waste flowing in the right direction.


----------



## Traveling Tek

yes, except I do a 15' to the front tank, then a ten at the back and the 5' is at the hole in the ground. I empty black, then front grey, then shower. This keeps the stinky slinkies mostly clean. If I am parking for a week or more I leave the front tank open and the bath tank open. When the black is starting to get full I close the bath tank everyone takes a shower and then we have soapy water to clean the hoses after emptying black tank. If that makes sense...

I would like to find some sort of remote pull handle for the front grey as it's under my slide and I hate crawling under the slide to pull it. It should have a handle back by the other two. Like maybe a cable or something. I have seen them on RV's before, why not on a trailer?


----------



## willingtonpaul

There really is no need to run a full size hose from the kitchen grey tank. I use a 5/8th's garden hose from the galley tank with an end cap adapter, and an elbow at the end of the full size hose from the bath / black tank that has a punch out garden hose connection on it. The galley tank stays open all the time, so no crawling under the slide, and I use the bath tank to clean the hose after a black tank dump.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/termination-cap-with-hose-connector/6383
http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/sewer-weights/29031

The second link is for a weight kit to hold the hose down, but is a good shot of the type of termination elbow that has the knock out garden hose fitting on it.....

I believe it is made by ez coupler....


----------



## Bob in Virginia

Thanks for sharing your setup Willingtonpaul, this is a unique setup and should work well, since only the front sink is draining into the front tank.


----------



## willingtonpaul

Bob in Virginia said:


> Thanks for sharing your setup Willingtonpaul, this is a unique setup and should work well, since only the front sink is draining into the front tank.


you are very welcome, glad to share it. it beats climbing under the slide, and it beats having to carry all that full size sewer hose that will just have sink water going through it.
it is also cheaper ! i found a better picture as well.....

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?client=safari&rls=en&q=ez+coupler&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=17142150799790290850&sa=X&ei=nFcSTvrJGcbx0gHxpMi0Dg&ved=0CCYQ8gIwAQ


----------



## e5b

I used just one hose for my first two trips. While this is completely workable, it is a P.I.T.A. for me to crawl under the front slide to connect the hose in order to empty the front gray tank.

(I also wanted all Rhino products)

To make a two tank system work with the "Y" you will need:

- Two 15' hoses.

- Two 5' hoses.

- "Y" connector.

The only reason you need the second 5' hose is for the fittings. I couldn't find the fittings by themselves.

Here it is:










Makes it a lot easier.


----------



## LaydBack

e5b said:


> I used just one hose for my first two trips. While this is completely workable, it is a P.I.T.A. for me to crawl under the front slide to connect the hose in order to empty the front gray tank.
> 
> (I also wanted all Rhino products)
> 
> To make a two tank system work with the "Y" you will need:
> 
> - Two 15' hoses.
> 
> - Two 5' hoses.
> 
> - "Y" connector.
> 
> The only reason you need the second 5' hose is for the fittings. I couldn't find the fittings by themselves.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes it a lot easier.


My setup is similar to this, except I use the Valterra Dominator hoses. I have my wye connected right to the bayonet 90, as it connects to the campground sewer. I put a clear 90 on the kitchen sink gray drain and take it to the wye, using Sidewinder sewer hose supports. I use a straight clear connector on the other waste valve that serves the other gray and black tanks. 
I like willingtonpaul's concept as far as not having to crawl under the slide to dump the kitchen sink gray tank, but I also like dumping tanks that have a volume of water for flow, just in case some solid has made it into the tank.


----------



## midlifecamper

e5b said:


> To make a two tank system work with the "Y" you will need:
> 
> - Two 15' hoses.


Why do you need two 15' hoses? Don't the two 5ft hoses reach the wye from each tank?


----------



## e5b

It's not about the length. you will need 4 hoses to make it work with all Rhino products. I like having two longer hoses on hand just in case.


----------



## OutbackPM

On my 5th wheel I have a low point main sewer port in the center of the camper and a higher aft sewer port at the back.

I put the Y on the lower sewer port and then connect the 2 rhino hoses to the remaining legs. One goes to the higher port. The other goes to the sewer in the ground or the raised pipe.

Don't need 3 hoses rally if your usual hose is long enough to do one at a time. I do use the hose supports you can buy but the low port can't usually use one if its a raised pipe.

Good luck


----------

